# Tracer VP - welchen Dämpfer



## timm h (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte mein Tracer aus 09 einen neuen Dämpfer verpassen (anstelle Fox rp23). Nun habe ich für mich mal 2 in die engere Wahl genommen und wollte noch etwas Feedback dazu aus dem Forum.
(Ich hab vorher div. Themen zu den Dämpfen gelesen auch im Amiforum)

Das Bike wird als Enduro genutzt (kein Park und kein Shuttle) und bekommt auch noch ne neue Gabel RS Lyrik RC2L oder DH. Einsatz vorallem hier in den Voralpen der Schweiz, also eher Steinig und ausgesetzt als flowig

1. CaneCreek DB (Coil oder event. auch den kommenden Air)
hier bin ich einfach nicht sicher ob ich den Einstellbereich des Dämpfers wirklich nutzen kann (oder besser gesagt ob mich das Teil nicht überfordert

2. RS Vivid Air R2C
einfacher zu handhaben, beim Tune bin ich nicht wirklich sicher welchen Tune man braucht - High für den lineraren Hinterbau 

ich bin mit Ausrüstung ca. 75kg

Für ein paar Inputs bin ich sehr dankbar, kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden.

gruss


----------



## dh-lisa (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi, Du hast mir gerade meine Frage vorweggenommen...
Im Forum vom TracerII gabs ja Ansätze zur Dämpferfrage, aber nix wirklich konkretes, außer CCDB. Hab nen Tracer I und bin mit dem RP23 komplett unzufrieden, leider bestätigt sich , was schon in der Freeride stand, nämlich dass das Bike entweder durchschlägt oder bockig wird. Dazwischen gibts mit dem RP23 nicht viel, hab schon zwei verschiedene Tunes ausprobiert (aus nem anderen Bike)
Also: Dämpferwechsel, aber welcher? Ich wollte nen DHX Air, den RocoWC Air oder den MonarchPlus ausprobieren. Aber welchen Tune usw.. Hat jemand Tips???
Nen Coil halte ich für Overkill, ich fahr mittlerweile auch am DHiller nen Air...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timm h (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Also so schlimm finde ich den rp23 nicht, ich hatte bis jetzt keinen Durchschlag und bockig ist er bei mir erst sobalt die Schläge gross sind (zb grosse Löcher liebt er nicht  ).  Für mich das Teil einfach im Grenzbereich am Anschlag und da ich ne längere Gabel verbauen will muss ich wohl oder übel hinten angleichen.

Könntest Du präzisieren wesshalb Du nen Coildämpfer für Overkill halten würdest?

gruss


----------



## dh-lisa (18. Oktober 2011)

Dass der Dämpfer jetzt nicht gerade super im Tracer arbeitet, sag ja nicht nur ich. Für AllMountain und Touren perfekt, aber im Enduroeinsatz ist (bei meinem Gewicht) schnell Schluss. Nen Coil würd ich trotzdem übertrieben finden, aber vor allem aus Gewichtsgründen. Hab mein Tracer jetzt auf 12,6 kg und da passt mir kein so schwerer Dämpfer! Wie gesagt, ich denk ein RocoAir sollte super zum Rahmen passen, aber der passende Tune ist eben das Problem. Der VPP ist ja zu Anfang eher degressiv und daher wirklich nicht einfach nen passenden Dämpfer zu finden, damits nicht durchsackt, aber bei 30% Sag auch nicht durchschlägt. BTW welchen Tune fährst Du beim RP23??


----------



## .irie. (19. Oktober 2011)

hallo, mein tracer hat 12,8kg mit doublebarrel  das mal vorweg
ich hatte den dhx5 drin , wenn du dachtest der rp23 sei schlecht dann lass den dhx5 mal ganz sein. das gewicht meine dhx airs lag bei ca 550g +- mein doublebarrel mit feder n buchsen liegt bei 780g. die feder ist aus titan.

der gewichtsunterschied ist nichts im vergleich zur performance.

also du hast 2 mÃ¶glichkeiten

luftdÃ¤mpfer wie z.b.   bos vipr oder stoy air oder manitou isx6
federdÃ¤mpfer wie bos elka ccdb

mein gedankengang war schlussendlich so (und ich bin passionierter leichtbauer)  wozu kauf ich mir ein fully aus dem top high end segment wenn ich dann n dÃ¤mpfer einbaue der die mÃ¶glichkeiten des rahmens nicht nutzen kann oder sogar Ã¼berfordert ist. 
das im endeffekt fÃ¼r 200-300g da leg ich lieber nochmal 500â¬ aufn ladentisch und schnitz die aus dem laufradsatz wos wirklich was bringt.

wenn du willst lad ich mal meine teileliste und n foto hoch


----------



## .irie. (19. Oktober 2011)

p.s der doublebarre spricht an bei handauflegen, kein witz das reicht , man muss genau auf den vpp link schauen dann sieht man wie er sich n furz bewegt.

einen merklichen durchschlag hatte ich 1 mal. da bin ich in winterberg die drops beim roadgap etwas zu enthusiastisch gesprungen und weit hinter die landung geknallt gabel n dÃ¤mpfer durchgeschlagen, ansosnten nur unmerkliche durchschlÃ¤ge, also perfekt eingestellt.

und nochwas, der mittlere federweg, also fox jÃ¼nger sucht man ihn verzweifelt man liest das so oft und fragt sich , ists wirklich so schlimm?
dÃ¤mpfer eingebaut durch eine kuhle gefahren aaaahaaaaa was ist denn das! der mittlere federweg!

fazit: man hat 0 losbrechmoment und ansprechverhalten wie butter bei 35Â°C durchschlÃ¤ge lassen sich komplett ausschlieÃen, meine druchstufe hat noch luft bis sie zu wÃ¤re. mittlerer federweg en mass.

dazu kommt dass die hinterbaukinematik vom tracer eher suboptimal ist weswegen so ein doublebarre mit seinem ewig weitem eisntellbereich da am besten kommt.

falls du jetzt einen haben wolltest den gibts in england fÃ¼r ca 500â¬


den doublebarrel air hatte ich auf der eb in der hand , das losbrechmoment war wie bei allen luftdÃ¤mpfern konstruktionsbedingt hoch. ich wÃ¼rde mir von dem teil also keine revolution erwarten.


----------



## timm h (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo .irie.

Besten Dank für Deinen Input....ich habe in etwa den gleichen Gedankengang wie Du in Bezug auf den Dämpfer -Performence über Gewicht. Die Feedbacks zum CCDB waren bis jetzt alle gut die gekriegt habe.
Einzig was mich schreckt beim CCDB ist die Einstellmöglichkeit und das mich dies event. überfordert  ....Denke aber, dass man sich da einarbeiten kann.

Die Teileliste würde mich sehr intressiern 12.8kg ist so ne Hausnummer für en Tracer mit Coil und 160er. Also Sei doch so nett und stell Sie ein 

gruss


----------



## dh-lisa (19. Oktober 2011)

.irie. schrieb:


> hallo, mein tracer hat 12,8kg mit doublebarrel  das mal vorweg
> ich hatte den dhx5 drin , wenn du dachtest der rp23 sei schlecht dann lass den dhx5 mal ganz sein. das gewicht meine dhx airs lag bei ca 550g +- mein doublebarrel mit feder n buchsen liegt bei 780g. die feder ist aus titan.
> 
> der gewichtsunterschied ist nichts im vergleich zur performance.
> ...



Hallo! Ja die Parts würden mich schon interessieren und Bilder von schönen Bikes kanns nie genug geben! 
Welche Federhärte fährst Du beim CCDB bei welchem Gewicht??


----------



## dh-lisa (19. Oktober 2011)

@Irie: Wie wärs damit: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366


----------



## timm h (19. Oktober 2011)

dh-lisa schrieb:


> @Irie: Wie wärs damit: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21366



Einbaulänge beim Tracer ist 200mm mit 57mm Hub...von daher haben die keinen passenden.


----------



## .irie. (19. Oktober 2011)

den isx 6 habe ich bereits oben genannt. geht es aber um schwierigkeit der einstellung ist der genauso "kompliziert" wie der DB
ich habe eine 500x2.25er feder im tracer bei 84kg gewicht.
vorher hatte ich eine 550er stahlfeder, die war mir ein tick zu straff jedoch wäre es so für AM am ebsten gewesen, jetzt liegt das tracer aber wie ein brett auf dem trail und der federweg wird mMn perfekt genutzt.

zur einstellung:
out of the box funktioniert der db schonmal gut. dann gehts am parkplatz ans grundsetup, wie ist der rebound wie ist die low speed druckstufe.

wenn da alles ist wie mans braucht dann gilt es nurnoch rauszufinden ob man durchschläge hat, wenn ja mehr highspeed wenn nein weniger.

ich habe die zugstufen einemal eignestellt und nur im bikepark mach ich die highspeed noch etwas auf für wurzelteppiche, dann merkt man aber schon wie es einen anfängt vom bike zu heben wenn der dämpfer komplett komprimiert ist und ausfedert. aber eine balance war immer einfach zu finden.

die zugstufe mach ich im lowspeed bereich richtung zu wenn ich viel pedalieren muss und richtung auf wenns in den park geht. somit hat man eine art propedal wie bei fox trotzdem bleibt der dämpfer vollaktiv.

highspeed hab ich eigentlich 1 mal eingestellt und dabei gelassen da es in ausnahmesituationen zum durchschlag kommt ist das ok. und an dem gummiteil sieht man dass der komplette federweg genutzt wird.


was ich aber sagen muss ist dass bei mir , mit größe M der dämpfer an den zugklemmungen mit der feder ein wenig gerieben hat und ich dort die feile ansetzen musste. jedoch hab ich ds mit shocker von der garantie her abgeklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (19. Oktober 2011)

ich hab leider immernoch kein adäquates bild vom bike....


----------



## dh-lisa (21. Oktober 2011)

.irie. schrieb:


> ich hab leider immernoch kein adäquates bild vom bike....



Lecker, lecker!!


----------



## timm h (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo .irie.

danke für den ausführlichen Bericht...das hilft doch sehr weiter....


----------



## timm h (22. Oktober 2011)

dh-lisa schrieb:


> ......... BTW welchen Tune fährst Du beim RP23??



ich hab schnell geschaut, ist ein highvolume, mit rebound tune m & compression tune lo... für's tourenfahren hatte ich damit wie gesagt keine Probleme...die Abstimmung war einfach einwenig mühevoll....


----------



## dh-lisa (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich schau jetzt erstmal nach nem BOS Stoy, sonst hol ich mir im November aus den USA nen RocoAirWC.
Schau mer mal.
@timm h: Hatte den gleichen Dämpfer, und fahr jetzt nen RP23 mit CompressionTune m.
Finde ich nen tick besser für Touren und AllMountain, aber wie gesagt, auf rauhen Trails ist dann irgendwann Schluss.


----------



## geosnow (29. Oktober 2011)

Der CCDB läuft bestens im T2. ich hab mit meinen 83kg "nur" eine 400er Ti-Feder und bin richtig schön 30% im Sag. Eigentlich würde ich selbst am Carbine SL ein CCDB montieren und sonst HTs fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (2. September 2013)

Moin

Ich möchte gerne das Thema noch mal vor kramen.
Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Tracer VP gekauft und bin eigentlich zufrieden, leider bin ich in letzter Zeit schon öfter ein wenig härter aufgekommen und der Reifen hat am Sattelrohr geschliffen. Den SAG hatte ich so auf 25% eingestellt und verbaut ist ein RP23.
Ist das normal oder ist da irgendwas nicht in Ordnung?

Gruß Legi


----------



## trialsrookie (23. September 2013)

undetaker schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich möchte gerne das Thema noch mal vor kramen.
> Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Tracer VP gekauft und bin eigentlich zufrieden, leider bin ich in letzter Zeit schon öfter ein wenig härter aufgekommen und der Reifen hat am Sattelrohr geschliffen. Den SAG hatte ich so auf 25% eingestellt und verbaut ist ein RP23.
> ...


Was für ein Modelljahr, welche Rahmengröße und was für ein Reifen(modell)?

Ich hatte zuvor im Tracer einen 2,4er Ardent und jetzt eine 2,4er Betty. Bei beiden hatte ich bei der Erstmontage die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen, mich auf den Hobel gesetzt und geschaut, ob was schleift.

Fazit: Es sind wenige mm Luft zum Sattelrohr, d.h. im Bestfall gibt es kein Streifen. Wenn allerdings Matsch, Steine o.ä. dazwischen sind, kann es schon zur Berührung kommen.

2011er L Tracer, 6" FW-Einstellung


----------

